# Partial vs Total Thyroidectomy... Advice!



## LaHa411 (Aug 2, 2012)

I am looking for any guidance/ advice regarding my upcoming surgery. Sorry if this is longwinded but thought I would give a complete back ground.....

I had my first child in April of 2011 two weeks post delivery I noticed a large lump in my throat that I had never noticed before. Went to primary who sent me for an ultra sound thinking I had postpartum thyroiditis. The ultra sound came back showing a 4.4 cm nodule on my right lobe. Met with an ENT had FNA which came back benign. Was told all my levels in my blood tests were normal and to check back in 6 months to see if grew. I wasn't completely happy with his answer so made an appointment with endocrinologist. In October of 2011 met with Endo who tested my antibodies and diagnosed me with Hashi's and started on 25 mcg of synthroid. Shortly after I was feeling the best I had in over a year. Did repeat FNA in May 2012 which came back as follicular neoplasm and most recent ultra sound showed a new nodule on my left lobe measuring .77 cm and growth on my right lobe nodule from 4.4 to 5.1 cm. Endo referred me to a surgeon to consult on thyroidectomy. Surgeon suggests I have a total but it was up to me wether or not to have the partial or total.... HELP!!

I know if I have the partial and the pathology comes back as Cancer that I will have to get the other half removed anyway... but having a total terrifies me. I hear nothing but horror stories of weight gain, depression, fatigue and so on and so on and as of right now I really don't feel all that bad. 
I guess I am just really confused on how the hashi's will effect me after the surgery- is it better to have half and monitor the other side or just take the whole thing???

Surgery is scheduled for less then two weeks and I am a ball of anxiety and stress. I can't even talk it over with my endo because she is out on emergency medical leave for the next 8 weeks which means I will be treated by a NEW Dr. post op and I am 100% in freak out mode. ahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

This is a no brainer... This has been discussed here before many times. Get the whole thing out. I waited 30 days after setting my date for my partial. In the 30 days, they did another sonogram showed the left side was starting to be under attack too. It would of needed to come out. Leave one side in and you might have a hard time balancing. Chances are you will need the other side out eventually. Balancing the thyroid is a *****. if i had to do it twice, id shoot myself first.


----------



## adenure (May 7, 2012)

Hi!

I had a TT 7 weeks ago tomorrow. It's still early in the game for me, but I'm doing pretty well so far. I'm on Synthroid and just had a dose adjustment. Waiting another 6 weeks to see how it does for me. I had my TT bc of Graves Disease. I'm not sure how it will all pan out long term, but I didn't have much of a choice. For now I feel pretty good, so I'll take it!

Alexis


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I was talked into the partial, with similar FNA results as yours...turned out to be cancerous, so I had to have the second surgery a few weeks later. It was less than ideal, but it's a tough decision.

It's been a year and a half for me, and I weigh exactly the same as I always have, with the same level of activity and no depression. Also, I did not have Hashi's, so I can't really comment on that part of it, at least from experience, anyway.


----------



## Tess13 (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm scheduled for TT in about two weeks. Originally they wanted to take out just the right side - its hyper. I have a nodule that is 4 cm and has already shifted my esophagus to the left. They ran a susami (sp) for a parathyroid adenoma - which I have on the left side. After talking with the ENT surgeon - he suggested a full TT. Turns out that I have three nodules on the right side (1 - 2cm and 2 - 1 cm).

I don't have any autoimmune disease - but I didn't like the prospect of having to have the other half out in a couple of years. I would much have it done in one operation than having to have two. That's my opinion.


----------



## Abcdefg (Mar 16, 2012)

Get the TT. Take it from me, DO NOT CHANCE leaving that diseased thyroid in. My story is eerily familiar to yours (except it's all happened this year) and I have cancer. Metastatic cancer. What was assured to me as a benign follicular adenoma, is in fact a fast growing Pap cancer, and I now have to go in next month for a Completion TT. I *begged* my surgeon to take it all in one go, and he refused. Now i have to suffer through a 2nd operation. Like Bruce, it's not simple for everyone.

Good luck. I hope yours is truly benign and everything goes easily and well for you. Welcome to the boards. xoxo


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Echoing everyone else...no brainer, get the total.

The size is worrisome, but the relief from the symptoms of Hashi's will certainly make it worth your while.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I'll chime in and agree. Get the total. I had two surgeries, 20 years apart. It is a year from the last one. I feel great. If I behave, I can lose weight, otherwise my weight stays the same. I am happy.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

LaHa411 said:


> I am looking for any guidance/ advice regarding my upcoming surgery. Sorry if this is longwinded but thought I would give a complete back ground.....
> 
> I had my first child in April of 2011 two weeks post delivery I noticed a large lump in my throat that I had never noticed before. Went to primary who sent me for an ultra sound thinking I had postpartum thyroiditis. The ultra sound came back showing a 4.4 cm nodule on my right lobe. Met with an ENT had FNA which came back benign. Was told all my levels in my blood tests were normal and to check back in 6 months to see if grew. I wasn't completely happy with his answer so made an appointment with endocrinologist. In October of 2011 met with Endo who tested my antibodies and diagnosed me with Hashi's and started on 25 mcg of synthroid. Shortly after I was feeling the best I had in over a year. Did repeat FNA in May 2012 which came back as follicular neoplasm and most recent ultra sound showed a new nodule on my left lobe measuring .77 cm and growth on my right lobe nodule from 4.4 to 5.1 cm. Endo referred me to a surgeon to consult on thyroidectomy. Surgeon suggests I have a total but it was up to me wether or not to have the partial or total.... HELP!!
> 
> ...












You are getting great advice from our posters who have had the experience!


----------



## LaHa411 (Aug 2, 2012)

Thank you all for the warm welcome! I am so happy to find this community and greatly appreciate all of your feedback.


----------



## LaHa411 (Aug 2, 2012)

So after meeting with my new endo yesterday and reading through all of your posts and boards until my eyes felt like they were bleeding I have come to my decision of the total. I have made my peace with it.... Now let's do this!! 8 days. . .


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I think that's a smart decision, given the information in your signature.

Your surgery date will be here and gone before you know it! I hope you have an easy time with the surgery and recovery!


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

good choice - i made my decision based on what you said, not on what is on your signature. now thats even more convincing.

Now about the surgery - bring one of those body pillows you can buy at target for $10 with you. best piece of advice anyone gave me 

also remember they keep ice cream stashed for late night dining.. feels good going down.

good luck


----------



## LaHa411 (Aug 2, 2012)

Thank you for all the support! Tomorrow is the big day- check in at 9:45 surgery at 11.

Thanks for the pillow tip bruce and the fridge is stocked with my fave vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

LaHa411 said:


> Thank you for all the support! Tomorrow is the big day- check in at 9:45 surgery at 11.
> 
> Thanks for the pillow tip bruce and the fridge is stocked with my fave vanilla ice cream.


Thinking of you today!!!


----------

